# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Βοηθητικά μηχανήματα πλοίου >  Πτερύγια ευσταθείας (Stabilizers)

## mastrokostas



----------


## Baggeliq

*Σταθερωτήρες πλοίου* ή *πηδάλια αντιδιατοίχισης* ή περισσότερο γνωστά ως *πτερύγια ευστάθειας* (stabilizers) ονομάζονται οι υδραυλικοί μηχανισμοί που προσφέρει η σύχρονη τεχνολογία και ειδικότερα εκείνη των πλοίων, οι οποίοι περιορίζουν στο ελάχιστο τους κλυδωνισμούς από τον κυματισμό, διατηρώντας την ισορροπία και ευστάθεια του πλοίου. 
* Γενικά*

 Πρόκειται για οριζόντια πτερύγια που βρίσκονται αναδιπλωμένα στα΄ύφαλα του πλοίου ανά ζεύγη. Η λειτουργία τους είναι ηλεκτροϋδραυλική και λειτουργούν αντιθέτως προς τον εγκάρσιο, προς το πλοίο, νοητό κοινό άξονά τους. Έτσι όταν υφίσταται κυματισμός αυτά ανοίγουν σε οριζόντια υποβρύχια θέση και όταν το πλοίο αρχίζει να παίρνει κλίση, να διατοιχίζεται, κοινώς να "μποτζάρει" π.χ. δεξιά, τότε το δεξιό πτερύγιο (κατά πλευρά σκάφους) στρέφεται ελαφρά, έτσι ώστε όλη η πρωραία ακμή του να στρέφει προς την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας, αντίθετα και ταυτόχρονα κινείται το αριστερό πτερύγιο του ζεύγους στην αριστερή πλευρά του σκάφους, που η πρωραία αυτού ακμή στρέφεται προς τα κάτω. Με την ταχύτητα όμως που έχει το πλοίο ο διατοιχισμός διακόπτεται ακριβώς στην έναρξή του και το πλοίο επανέρχεται και διατηρείται συνεχώς σε θέση ισορροπίας. Θέση στην οποία και τα πτερύγια ισορροπούν οριζόντια παραμένοντα σε ετοιμότητα επανάληψης λειτουργίας των, ανάλογα, με την επόμενη έναρξη κλίσης του πλοίου (αριστερά ή δεξιά).
 Με τέτοιους μηχανισμούς είναι εφοδιασμένα τα σύγχρονα επιβατηγά αλλά και όλα τα κρουαζιερόπλοια στα οποία η έννοια "άνεση" (των επιβατών) είναι κυρίαρχη.

* Ιστορικό*

 Η πρώτη εφαρμογή τέτοιων πηδαλίων σε πλοία οφείλεται στον Ιάπωνα Μοτόρα (S. Motora) το 1920. Το 1936 ο αγγλικός οίκος Ντένυ Μπράουν (Denny Brown) επέφερε στην αρχή τη σημαντική βελτίωση της περιστροφής των πηδαλίων πέριξ του άξονά τους, που γινόταν στο τέλος εκάστης γωνίας ταλάντωσης, ενώ τα πηδάλια του Μοτόρα έστρεφαν στο τέλος της κάθε περιόδου. Αργότερα και κατά τη διάρκεια του Β' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου συμπληρώθηκε το σύστημα αυτών με τη περιστροφή όχι ολόκληρης της επιφάνειας αυτών αλλά μόνο του πρυμναίου τμήματος αυτών όπως ακριβώς των αεροπλάνων. Έτσι με την εφαρμογή αυτή ο χρόνος περιστροφής μειώθηκε μόλις στο 1 δευτερόλεπτο, γεγονός που πρόσφερε σημαντική ελάττωση της διατοίχισης στα πλοία με συνέπεια ν΄ αποτελέσουν για τα επιβατηγά πλοία στοιχείο διαφήμισης.
Πηγη : http://el.wikipedia.org

----------


## Baggeliq

Υπολογισμός ευσταθείας πλοίου
  Δείτε το συνημμένο αρχείο  

  Σίγουρα όλο αυτό είναι θεωρητικό αλλά από την άλλη πρακτικός για να λάβει υπόψη κάποιος την μεταποίηση του φορτίου τα Stabilizer πως προσδιορίζονται ξέρει κανένας  ?

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι βρε παιδιά καλά όλα τα θεωριτικά αλλά στα πιο πολλά πλοία δεν δουλέουν τα πτερύγια δεν αναφέρομαι στα νέα πλοία αλλά στα παλεότερα

----------


## mastrokostas

Τα stabilizer κόβουν ταχύτητα όταν χρησιμοποιούνται και γι αυτό αποφεύγουν να τα βγάλουν. Στα κρουαζιερόπλοια τα χρησιμοποιούν συνέχεια όταν έχει κυματισμό ,και ιδίως μέχρι να πανε για ύπνο οι επιβάτες .Στην ακτοπλοΐα δεν δίνουν και μεγάλη σημασία στο αν ο επιβάτης ζαλίζετε η δεν νιώθει καλά λόγο θαλασσοταραχής .
Εσύ Νικόλα πως ξέρεις ότι τα περισσότερα δεν δουλεύουν ?

----------


## esperos

Σωστά  Μαστροκώστα,  ίσως  στην  μεριά  της  Αδριατικής  να  τα  χρησιμοποιούν  πιο  συχνά,  λόγω  διεθνών  πλόων  και  για  να  φανούν  καλύτεροι.

----------


## Νικόλας

> Τα stabilizer κόβουν ταχύτητα όταν χρησιμοποιούνται και γι αυτό αποφεύγουν να τα βγάλουν. Στα κρουαζιερόπλοια τα χρησιμοποιούν συνέχεια όταν έχει κυματισμό ,και ιδίως μέχρι να πανε για ύπνο οι επιβάτες .Στην ακτοπλοΐα δεν δίνουν και μεγάλη σημασία στο αν ο επιβάτης ζαλίζετε η δεν νιώθει καλά λόγο θαλασσοταραχής .
> Εσύ Νικόλα πως ξέρεις ότι τα περισσότερα δεν δουλεύουν ?


το ξέρω γιατί σε όσα πλοία έχει κάνει ο πατέρας μου τα πιο πολλά είναι χαλασμένα γαι να μην πω όλα η τα έχουν απλώς για τις επιθεωρήσεις και στο κάτω κάτω καλύτερα να πας 1-2 μίλια κομμένος παρά να γίνεται χαμός στο βαπόρι

----------


## Baggeliq

Τα stabilizer σίγουρα ότι είπε ο mastrokosta είναι σωστά αλλά όχι ακριβός έτσι πρώτων και κυρίως χρησιμοποιούνται σε πλοία που ταξιδεύουν σε μεγάλες θάλασσες μεγάλου κυματισμού  αλλά και σε όλα τα ταχύπλοα που υπάρχουν (και παράδειγμα η Ελλάδα , F/B Λευκά Όρη)  με τη χρήση των stabilizer επιτυγχάνετε  μεγάλη ευστάθεια και δευτέρων μεγάλη ασφάλεια στην πλεύση αυτό σίγουρα κάποιος καπετάνιος θα μας το ανέλυε  καλυτέρα 
  Τώρα για αυτό που είπε το μέλος Νικόλας το θεωρό λάθος γιατί  αν ισχύ αυτό που λες τότε η πλεύση του μπορεί να είναι  και αδύνατη λόγω τον αεροδυναμικών δυνάμεων που ασκείται κάθετα πάνω στην πρύμη  και τότε μπορεί κατά ποσοστό αρκετά μεγάλο να έχουμε αστάθεια  από το σημείο ευστάθειας και αυτό το αναφέρω βάση διεθνών δημοσιεύσεων

stabiliser.jpg
 Βασική χρήση των Stabilizer  είναι σε εμπορικά πλοία και είναι απόλυτος σημαντικός …. 
  .
*Ένα τελευταίο προσωπικά αν αυτά δεν λειτουργούν μπορεί να είναι υπεύθυνα για βύθισμα ενός πλοίου και σίγουρα για εμπορικά που είναι ο κύριος λόγος ναυαγίων λόγω μετατόπισης φορτιού και εκεί αστεία με τα Stabilizer δεν επιτρέπονται*


Γιατί ακόμα και ένα απλό σκάφος έχει τέτοια Stabilizer σίγουρα άλλης μορφής με διαφορετική τεχνική που ελέγχονται από ένα σύστημα αυτοματοποιημένο ηλεκτρονικό   

 MS-2000-stabilizer-controls.jpg
 
Το pdf  για σκάφη.... 

 Παραπάνω πληροφορίες εδώ δείτε 
Arcturus Marine - manufacturers of ride control, thrusters, digital stabilizers and integrated hydraulicsBlohm + Voss Industries - manufacturers of ship stabilizersHalcyon International - manufacturers of ship stabilisers including gyro-stabilisersNaiad Marine - manufacturers of roll stabilizers, stabilization at anchor systems, interceptors, bow and stern thrusters, integrated hydraulic systemsRolls Royce manufacturers of ship stabilisersSeakeeper Inc. - manufacture of stabilization products for ships including control moment gyro roll stabilizersShip Dynamics - manufacturers of ship stabilizers inc. first active gyroscopic stabilisers, interceptored foils (patented), control systemsSperry Marine - manufacturers of ship stabilizers

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Πριν λίγες μέρες έβλεπα στο national geographic ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον ντοκυμαντέρ για το πλοίο supper ferry hawai το οποίο έχει την ιδιότητα να τρέχει με 40 κόμβους και να διατηρεί την σταθερότητα του με κάποιο παράξενο 'πτερύγιο' όχι στα πλάγια των υφάλων του αλλά στο κάτο μέρος της γάστρας. Υποθέτω πως είναι κάποιο είδος stabilizser και αυτό.

----------


## Νικόλας

ok φίλε γνώμη σου αλλά να σου πω ότι ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ έχει αλλά είναι χαλασμένα εδώ και χρόνια και αλλώστε νομίζω πως πολλά βαπόρια ταξιδεύουν χωρίς πτερύγια

----------


## mastrokostas

Τι δεν είναι έτσι από αυτά που είπα βρε Βαγγέλη? Τα stabilizer σε μεγάλο κυματισμό αν είσαι μικρό βαπόρι , δεν προσφέρουν απολύτως τίποτα .είναι χρήσιμα μόνο στο rolling του βαποριού και είναι αποτελεσματικά από τα δώδεκα μίλια ταχύτητα και επάνω Δεν έχω ακούσει όσα χρόνια ταξίδευα ότι κάποιο φορτηγό , γκαζάδικο , bulk carrier , να έχει stabilizer . Ίσως κάποια καινούργια containers . Ποια βαπόρια βούλιαξαν από την μη χρησιμοποιήσει των stabilizes? Ποιος είπε ότι η βασική χρήση είναι στα εμπορικά πλοία ?Το αντίθετο μάλιστα ......Κρουαζιερόπλοια ,ferry boat , ro-ro,κάποια mega yatch και κάποια πλοία ειδικών φορτίων! Ποιο εμπορικό με τα καύσιμα στα ύψη και 15 μίλια δρόμο θα χρησιμοποιούσε ποτέ stabilizers ?
Θα ήθελα από κάποιον συνάδελφο ναυτικό που έχει κάνει με φορτηγά και είχαν stabilizer , να μας πει την εμπειρία του .Θα εχει πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Baggeliq

> Τι δεν είναι έτσι από αυτά που είπα βρε Βαγγέλη? Τα stabilizer σε μεγάλο κυματισμό αν είσαι μικρό βαπόρι , δεν προσφέρουν απολύτως τίποτα .είναι χρήσιμα μόνο στο rolling του βαποριού και είναι αποτελεσματικά από τα δώδεκα μίλια ταχύτητα και επάνω Δεν έχω ακούσει όσα χρόνια ταξίδευα ότι κάποιο φορτηγό , γκαζάδικο , bulk carrier , να έχει stabilizer . Ίσως κάποια καινούργια containers . Ποια βαπόρια βούλιαξαν από την μη χρησιμοποιήσει των stabilizes? Ποιος είπε ότι η βασική χρήση είναι στα εμπορικά πλοία ?Το αντίθετο μάλιστα ......Κρουαζιερόπλοια ,ferry boat , ro-ro,κάποια mega yatch και κάποια πλοία ειδικών φορτίων! Ποιο εμπορικό με τα καύσιμα στα ύψη και 15 μίλια δρόμο θα χρησιμοποιούσε ποτέ stabilizers ?
> Θα ήθελα από κάποιον συνάδελφο ναυτικό που έχει κάνει με φορτηγά και είχαν stabilizer , να μας πει την εμπειρία του .Θα είναι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον.


 Mastrokosta δεν το διάβασες σωστά είπα <Τα stabilizer σίγουρα ότι είπε ο mastrokosta είναι σωστά αλλά όχι ακριβός…> και τους   αναφέρω τους λογούς


  1 Τώρα σε αυτά που λες σε αυτό το μήνυμα  σου λέω ότι :
  1.Όταν αναφέρεις μικρό βαπόρι πια εννοείς δεν καταλαβαίνω….


  2.    2    Η  ταχύτητα που λες ότι «αποτελεσματικά από τα δώδεκα μίλια ταχύτητα και επάνω»αυτό είναι ένας μύθος που επικρατεί έξω στην πιάτσα δηλαδή αν είναι ένα καράβι που ταξιδεύει πχ στον Ατλαντικό ωκεανό με τέτοια ταχύτητα τότε είναι καλύτερη η πλεύση του χωρίς τα stabilizer ναι η όχι εγώ προσωπικά δεν ξέρω ακριβός γιατί δεν έχω την επαγγελματική πείρα θέλω να μου πεις εσύ που έχεις αν μπορείς


  3.3 Τώρα με το θέμα   ¨Ποια βαπόρια βούλιαξαν από την μη χρησιμοποιήσει των stabilizes¨  κανένα αλά μπορείς να μου πεις ποιος είναι ο κύριος λόγος ναυάγιων στο κόσμο τέτοιον πλοίων και θα καταλάβεις και το γιατί κατασκευάστηκαν αυτά και γιατί χρησιμοποιούνται τότε αν δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα…..


  4.4 ¨Ποιος είπε ότι η βασική χρήση είναι στα εμπορικά πλοία¨ κανένας εγώ όχι εγώ είπα ότι η πρώτη χρήση ήταν για εμπορικά πλοία για να αντιμετριόσουν το ξέρεις  ώμος ;  



  Τέλος δεν θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ονόματα καραβιών γιατί δεν υπάρχει και λόγος νομίζω αν ώμος ψάξεις σε διεθνή βιβλιογραφία θα με καταλάβεις έγκριτη  ….


*Μπορεί να έχω και λάθος άποψη γιατί τα γνωρίζω μόνο ερευνητικά και όχι εμπειρικά μόνο δυο φορές   και τέλος να μην σε κουράζω από αυτά που έχω ακούσει και έχω διαβάσει στο Ιντερνέτ λένε πολύ καλά λογία  για αυτά για αυτό έχουν και τα περισσότερα πλοία στις ΑΝΕΚ ……*

----------


## Baggeliq

> ok φίλε γνώμη σου αλλά να σου πω ότι ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ έχει αλλά είναι χαλασμένα εδώ και χρόνια και αλλώστε νομίζω πως πολλά βαπόρια ταξιδεύουν χωρίς πτερύγια


 Φιλέ Νικόλα το ξέρω πολύ καλά και για το Θεόφιλο ότι δεν έχει αλλά δεν θα ήθελα να σου πω λεπτομερές υπάρχουν πολύ λόγοι που δεν λειτουργούν σε αυτό και σε αλά πολλά καραβιά   ποτέ δεν είπα ότι δεν ισχύουν όλα αυτά που λες αλλά μην τα υποβιβάζεις όλα στο ίδιο καζάνι σίγουρα έχεις λογικά περισσότερη πείρα από μένα αυτό σίγουρο άρα ξέρεις περισσότερα από μένα ,αλά όχι ότι αν τα είχε δεν θα ήταν καλυτέρα και ότι παραβιάζει λες τους κανονισμούς ασφαλείς που ανήκουν πια τα πτερύγια ευσταθείας πια   …..

*Θα ήθελα αν θες και εσύ και αλά μελή να το μελετήσουμε το θέμα βαθιά γιατί έμενα με ενδιαφέρει πολύ …Νικόλα  ότι έγραψα παραπάνω τα έγραψα για κακό και δεν θέλω να προσβάλω κανέναν και βασικά εσένα άπλα την άποψη θέλω να εκφράσω  ούτε κανένα από εδώ μέσα σίγουρα μπορεί να ξέρεται περισσότερα από μένα και  ότι  λέω να είναι λάθος για αυτό θέλω την γνώμη σας*

----------


## mastropanagos

> Τι δεν είναι έτσι από αυτά που είπα βρε Βαγγέλη? Τα stabilizer σε μεγάλο κυματισμό αν είσαι μικρό βαπόρι , δεν προσφέρουν απολύτως τίποτα .είναι χρήσιμα μόνο στο rolling του βαποριού και είναι αποτελεσματικά από τα δώδεκα μίλια ταχύτητα και επάνω Δεν έχω ακούσει όσα χρόνια ταξίδευα ότι κάποιο φορτηγό , γκαζάδικο , bulk carrier , να έχει stabilizer . Ίσως κάποια καινούργια containers . Ποια βαπόρια βούλιαξαν από την μη χρησιμοποιήσει των stabilizes? Ποιος είπε ότι η βασική χρήση είναι στα εμπορικά πλοία ?Το αντίθετο μάλιστα ......Κρουαζιερόπλοια ,ferry boat , ro-ro,κάποια mega yatch και κάποια πλοία ειδικών φορτίων! Ποιο εμπορικό με τα καύσιμα στα ύψη και 15 μίλια δρόμο θα χρησιμοποιούσε ποτέ stabilizers ?
> Θα ήθελα από κάποιον συνάδελφο ναυτικό που έχει κάνει με φορτηγά και είχαν stabilizer , να μας πει την εμπειρία του .Θα εχει πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον.


Ετσι ακριβως ειναι,και εγω πρωτη φορα ακουω για stabilizers σε εμπορικο πλοιο..Και σε αυτο που ειχα κανει φυσικα και δεν ειχαμε οπως και το 90&#37; μην πω και παραπανω δεν εχουν stabilizers..!!Βασικη τους χρηση ειναι σε κρουαζιεροπλοια και Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ..!!Και οπως ειπε ο mastrokostas μονο μερικα απο τα καινουργια containers εχουν stabilizers για να αποφευγουν το μεγαλο rolling..!!

----------


## Νaval22

> Τώρα για αυτό που είπε το μέλος Νικόλας το θεωρό λάθος γιατί αν ισχύ αυτό που λες τότε η πλεύση του μπορεί να είναι και αδύνατη λόγω τον αεροδυναμικών δυνάμεων που ασκείται κάθετα πάνω στην πρύμη και τότε μπορεί κατά ποσοστό αρκετά μεγάλο να έχουμε αστάθεια από το σημείο ευστάθειας και αυτό το αναφέρω βάση διεθνών δημοσιεύσεων
> 
> Τώρα με το θέμα ¨Ποια βαπόρια βούλιαξαν από την μη χρησιμοποιήσει των stabilizes¨ κανένα αλά μπορείς να μου πεις ποιος είναι ο κύριος λόγος ναυάγιων στο κόσμο τέτοιον πλοίων και θα καταλάβεις και το γιατί κατασκευάστηκαν αυτά και γιατί χρησιμοποιούνται τότε αν δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα…..


ποιες αεροδυναμικές πιέσεις; ποια αδύνατη πλέυση λόγω μη ύπαρξης stabilizer; προφανώς δεν έχεις κρίνει σωστά τη λένε οι δημοσιεύσεις 
αλιμονο μας αν η ευστάθεια του πλοίου κρινόταν απο τα stabilizers

τα ναυάγια οφείλονται σε πολλους λόγους,ας μη τους αναλύσουμε τώρα

τα stabilizers μπαίνουν στα επιβατηγά καθαρά για λόγους discomfort των επιβατών και όχι για λόγους ευστάθειας η ευστάθεια και ο μοχλοβραχίονας επαναφοράς του πλοίου δεν υπολογίζεται λαμβάνοντας υπ οψιν τα stabilizers
πάντως όντως κανένα φορτηγό δεν σχεδιάζεται με stabilizer κυρίως λόγω του ότι απαιτούν μεγαλο χώρο για την εγκατάσταση τους τα φορτηγά δεν έχουν αυτή τη πολυτέλεια να σπαταλούν χώρο σε αντίθεση με τα εγ/ογ που τα void spaces είναι συνιθισμένο φαίνομενο στους όγκους κάτωθεν του main deck 
Στα φορτηγά πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούνται αντιδιατοιχιστικές δεξαμενές η απλώς τα παρατροπίδια

----------


## mastropanagos

> ποιες αεροδυναμικές πιέσεις; ποια αδύνατη πλέυση λόγω μη ύπαρξης stabilizer; προφανώς δεν έχεις κρίνει σωστά τη λένε οι δημοσιεύσεις 
> αλιμονο μας αν η ευστάθεια του πλοίου κρινόταν απο τα stabilizers
> 
> τα ναυάγια οφείλονται σε πολλους λόγους,ας μη τους αναλύσουμε τώρα
> 
> τα stabilizers μπαίνουν στα επιβατηγά καθαρά για λόγους discomfort των επιβατών και όχι για λόγους ευστάθειας η ευστάθεια και ο μοχλοβραχίονας επαναφοράς του πλοίου δεν υπολογίζεται λαμβάνοντας υπ οψιν τα stabilizers
> πάντως όντως κανένα φορτηγό δεν σχεδιάζεται με stabilizer κυρίως λόγω του ότι απαιτούν μεγαλο χώρο για την εγκατάσταση τους τα φορτηγά δεν έχουν αυτή τη πολυτέλεια να σπαταλούν χώρο σε αντίθεση με τα εγ/ογ που τα void spaces είναι συνιθισμένο φαίνομενο στους όγκους κάτωθεν του main deck 
> Στα φορτηγά πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούνται αντιδιατοιχιστικές δεξαμενές η απλώς τα παρατροπίδια


Σωστοςςςς ο Στεφανος..!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Όχι δεν με προσβάλεις συζήτηση κάνουμε. Απλά το είπα από πλευράς τεχνολογίας ότι επειδή γνωρίζω ότι η Ροδάνθη έχει stabilizers σαν σχετικά γέρικο καράβι, και ο Κοραής θα πρέπει σαν τεχνολογικά νεότερος να έχει. Υπόθεση έκανα δεν ξέρω 100% για Κοραή. Τα τόσα άλλα που λες δεν γνωρίζω 100% ποια έχουν και είπα μόνο για αυτό που ξέρω για τη Ροδάνθη.


Το horsa (Πηνελόπη Α) του rocinante(που γορτάζει κ θα με μαλώσει) που είναι ακομα πιο παλιό απ το ροδάνθη πχ έχει...Θελω να σου πω πως απ ότι φαίνεται δεν είναι καινούρια τεχνολογιά αυτο!Πιθανώς πλεόν να είναι περισσότερο εξελιγμενο ως σύστημα...

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Και το Ναξάκι είχε......πιο παλιό ακόμα.

----------


## Apostolos

Το Κοραής ώς Visva κατασκευάστικε για κλειστή θάλασσα και όχι για πέλαγος. ειναι λογικο να φτιάξεις κατι φτηνότερο οταν δεν αξήζει να το βάλεις. Δεν είναι θέμα χρήσης και όχι ηλικίας

----------


## Νaval22

> Όχι δεν με προσβάλεις συζήτηση κάνουμε. Απλά το είπα από πλευράς τεχνολογίας ότι επειδή γνωρίζω ότι η Ροδάνθη έχει stabilizers σαν σχετικά γέρικο καράβι, και ο Κοραής θα πρέπει σαν τεχνολογικά νεότερος να έχει. Υπόθεση έκανα δεν ξέρω 100% για Κοραή. Τα τόσα άλλα που λες δεν γνωρίζω 100% ποια έχουν και είπα μόνο για αυτό που ξέρω για τη Ροδάνθη.


όπως είπε και ο speedkiller τα stabilizers δεν είναι καθόλου καινούργια τεχνολογία,δεν θυμάμαι πότε άρχισαν να εφαρμόζονται πάντως άρχισαν απο τα κρουαζιερόπλοια πολύ νωρίτερα απο τη κατασκευή της ροδάνθης της πηνελόπης και των λοιπών συνομίλικων

----------


## laz94

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Τι είναι τα stabilizers; (sorry για το off topic)

----------


## Ergis

ειναι πτερυγια ισοροπιας.βοηθανε αισθητα σε περιπτωση φουρτουνας :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## karystos

Το να έχει stabilizers ένα πλοίο είναι μία ιστορία και το να δουλεύουνε αυτά τα stabilizers είναι μια τελείως διαφορετική ιστορία. Το ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ πέφτει ακριβώς σε αυτή την περίπτωση, όπως και πολλά άλλα. Π.χ. το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ του 1966 είχε επίσης stabilizers της Denny Brown - AEG αλλά δούλευε μόνο το δεξί - δυστυχώς, επειδή αν δε δούλευε και αυτό δε θα είχε βουλιάξει. Το πιο παλιό πλοίο που γνωρίζω ότι είχε stabilizers, ήταν το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ πρώην ARTEVELDE του 1958. Ήθελαν τόσο ρεύμα για να δουλέψουν, ώστε όταν ανέβαινε δεξαμενή στου Βασιλειάδη δεν μπορούσαν να τα ανοίξουν. Το ωραίο ήταν ότι ακόμη και ο ίδιος ο πλοιοκτήτης - ή τουλάχιστον ένας εξ αυτών - αγνοούσε ότι το βαπόρι του έχει "φτερά".

----------


## Ergis

ειναι αυτο που λεμε δεν ξερει τι εχει... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nick_Pet

Τα σύγχρονα πλοία, π.χ. BS, Νήσος κλπ, έχουν stabilizers?

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ότι όλα τα νέα πλοία διαθέτουν αυτό το μηχανισμό. Προσωπική εμπειρία απο γνωστό ταχύπλοο ρορο ειναι ότι το πλοίο χωρίς αυτά και σε κυματισμό αποθαλασσίας πραγματικά δέν μπορούσες να σταθείς. Φυσικά η τοποθέτηση τους είχε κριθεί απαραίτητη όχι για την ευφορία του πληρώματος αλλα για την μείωση των κινδύνων ατυχήματος, μετατόπισης φορτίου και απώλειας ευσταθείας. Εδώ θα πρέπει να πούμε ότι τα πτερύγια δέν έχουν παρα ελάχιστη ενέργεια σε καιρόυς απο την πλώρη, δέν κόβουν το πλοίο παρα ελάχιστα (+ - 0,5 κόμβοι) και όταν χαλάσουν είναι ιδιαίτερα ακριβά να φτιαχτούν.

----------


## Ergis

> Τα σύγχρονα πλοία, π.χ. BS, Νήσος κλπ, έχουν stabilizers?


νε φυσικα και εχουν.βρησκονται ακριβως στην μεση του καραβιου.κοιτα εδω
NISSOS_MYKONOS___PERAMA_DRY_DOCK_FIN_STABILIZER.JPG.jpg
nissos_mykonos_2005_bg_2.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

> Φυσικά η τοποθέτηση τους είχε κριθεί απαραίτητη όχι για την ευφορία του πληρώματος αλλα για την μείωση των κινδύνων ατυχήματος, μετατόπισης φορτίου και απώλειας ευσταθείας. Εδώ θα πρέπει να πούμε ότι τα πτερύγια δέν έχουν παρα ελάχιστη ενέργεια σε καιρόυς απο την πλώρη, δέν κόβουν το πλοίο παρα ελάχιστα (+ - 0,5 κόμβοι) και όταν χαλάσουν είναι ιδιαίτερα ακριβά να φτιαχτούν.


έλα ρε απόστολε αμά ήταν έτσι όλα τα πλοία θα είχανε μπατάρει,εγώ από ότι ξέρω είναι καθαρά θέμα discomfort των επιβατών,καμία μελέτη ευστάθειας δεν συνιπολογίζει τα stabilizers

στα καινούργια ε/γ τύπου chios blue star κλπ... εκτός απο stabilizers υπάρχουν και αντιδιατοιχιστικές δεξαμενές

----------


## Eng

> έλα ρε απόστολε αμά ήταν έτσι όλα τα πλοία θα είχανε μπατάρει,εγώ από ότι ξέρω είναι καθαρά θέμα discomfort των επιβατών,καμία μελέτη ευστάθειας δεν συνιπολογίζει τα stabilizers
> 
> στα καινούργια ε/γ τύπου chios blue star κλπ... εκτός απο stabilizers υπάρχουν και αντιδιατοιχιστικές δεξαμενές


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον φίλο μου τον Στεφανο. Εμενα η διπλωματική μου ηταν Μελέτη και Εφαρμογή Υδροδυναμικής Μελέτης και Ευσταθειας σε τύπους Γαστρας. Οπότε σου λέω Αποστολε οτι το Stabilizer είναι καθαρά για τη μειωση του διατοιχισμού και τιποτα άλλο. Η ανατροπή ενος πλοίου ανάγεται στην ευστάθεια που έχει ενα βαπόρι εξαιτίας ποικίλων τροπων όπως η Μορφή της Γαστρας, Κατανομή φορτίου άλλά και στο θεμα της ανατροπής, στη διαδοχή των κατακλείσιμων διαμερισμάτων κλπ.

----------


## theofilos-ship



----------


## Eng

Πολυ καλη φωτο!
Ευγε!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχω δει και κάτι ομορφιές με τα stabilizer !! Να πας να πέσεις δίπλα και  να μην μπαίνουν μέσα ...εκεί να δεις γέλια . Στα ποιο παλιά βαπόρια ,ένας τύπος πτερύγιων  ,δεν δίπλωναν στα πλευρά ,αλλά έμπαιναν σαν αγγούρια μέσα στο μηχανοστάσιο .

----------


## Apostolos

Σαν το Salamis Glory?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Σαν το Salamis Glory?


Ακριβως !Δεν παίζεσαι με τίποτα ρε Απόστολε ! :Wink:

----------

